# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: جلوگيري از Overwite شدن فايلها در هنگام نصب مجدد نرم افزار

## hedayat

سلام خدمت دوستان

من يه برنامه دارم كه با InstallShild نصب ميشه .
حالا مشكلي كه باهاش دارم اينه كه اگه كاربر ويندوز عوض كرد نمي خوام بعضي فايلها مثل ديتابيس و بعضي فايلهاي تنظيمي دوباره OverWrite  بشه ولي اين اتفاق پيش مي ياد .

با اينكه َ Always OverWrite رو هم تيك نزدم

ممنون مي شم راهنماي كنين  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## noshin2008

> سلام خدمت دوستان
> 
> من يه برنامه دارم كه با InstallShild نصب ميشه .
> حالا مشكلي كه باهاش دارم اينه كه اگه كاربر ويندوز عوض كرد نمي خوام بعضي فايلها مثل ديتابيس و بعضي فايلهاي تنظيمي دوباره OverWrite  بشه ولي اين اتفاق پيش مي ياد .
> 
> با اينكه َ Always OverWrite رو هم تيك نزدم
> 
> ممنون مي شم راهنماي كنين


نصاب رو خودتون ساختید یا مال شرکت ی نرم افزاره؟

----------


## hedayat

نه همش كار خودمه
مي شه بپرسم براي چي اين سوال رو مي پرسين ؟؟؟؟

1.JPG

من فكر مي كنم كه احتمالا زماني يه يك فايل رو انتخاب مي كني يه جايي بايد ازش Property بگيري و بگي كه  Overwite  بشه يا نه يا يه تيكي شبيه اين ؟؟؟؟

----------

